# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Sửa máy CNC: phay, tiện, đột dập, cắt dây CNC, xung EDM, cắt khắc CNC, Laser - BKMech

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Sửa chữa máy tiện CNC, máy phay CNC, máy khoan CNC, trung tâm gia công CNC, máy cắt dây CNC, máy mài CNC, máy xung CNC EDM, máy cắt dây CNCtại Hà Nội, Bắc Ninh, Bắc Giang, Hưng Yên, Hải Dương, Hà Nam...
Các hãng:Fanuc, Amada, Nisshinbo, Hass, Mazak, Sodick, Aristech, Extron, Agma, Leaderway, Takang,
- Máy Phay, máy tiện, đột dập CNC với các lỗi: lỗi về trục chính, dao chạy không đúng lập trình, chương trình không chạy, máy khởi động chậm, khó thay dao, gia công sai số, không thay dao tự động, lỗi chương trình, lỗi zero, khởi động máy chạy nhưng màn hình không hiển thị, máy chạy tự tắt nguồn, lỗi servo amplifier, lỗi spindle amplifier modul, lỗi dc driver, lỗi nguồn power supply,  sửa chữa các loại AC Servo Driver, DC Servo Driver, AC Servo các hãng Fanuc, Mitsubishi, Yaskawa, Mazak, Sodick, Panasonic, LG, Fuji, Delta, Heidenhain, Siemens... sửa chữa các modul nguồn, power supply modul, power unit, sửa chữa Spindle AC, Spinder DC điều khiển động cơ trục chính hoặc biến tần điều khiển động cơ trục chính, sửa chữa màn hình CRT, LCD của máy CNC các hãng Fanuc, Mitsubishi, Yaskawa, Mazak, Sodick, Heidenhain, Siemens...cung cấp vật tư sửa chữa máy cnc như: Servo Driver, Servo  Amplifier, Spinder, Power Supply, DC Driver, bo mạch máy CNC, Encoder, PLC, Biến tần, Cảm biến, linh kiện điện tử, động cơ servo, vitme, vòng bi...
- Các lỗi với máy Xung CNC, máy cắt dây CNC như: máy không có xung và báo lỗi, máy không lên xuống tự động, màn hình bị treo, màn hình không hiện số, màn hình hiện số nhưng không hoạt động, thông số thực hiện ở các trục không chính xác, máy khởi động không lên, đầu điện cực bị rớt đầu lao xuống không kiểm soát
- Nâng cấp, thay thế bộ điều khiển cho máy CNC
- Bù sai số độ chính xác, hiệu chỉnh độ chính xác







*
LIÊN HỆ NGAY VỚI CHÚNG TÔI:* 
Website: www.bkmech.com.vn
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SuamayCNCph...claser.BKMech/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLZ...tkpfuxs1JqspqQ
*Hotline: 0986979868
*

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

LIÊN HỆ NGAY VỚI CHÚNG TÔI: 
Website: www.bkmech.com.vn

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4dFi72Esx

----------

